

Have U.S.A attacked Syria yet? (Hebrew) - shacharz
http://www.kvartakfu.com/

======
shacharz
לא - no כן - yes

~~~
cjbenedikt
are you sure???

~~~
rory096
He's correct. Pronounced "lo" and "cain" respectively (reading left to right,
that is).

